# Rift - F2P der krieger und seine Seelen



## sam831029 (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen ,
ich habe derzeit das Problem dass ich meinen Krieger , zuletzt gespielt auf Patch 1.9 , gerne von lvl 50 auf 60 bringen möchte ich allerdings keine geeignete Seelen Kombi finde.
Liegt es an meiner Rüstung und den Waffen , das ich einfach schlicht ewig brauche um einen einfachen Gegner zu schaffen? Oder an meiner Skillung
aktuell Champion - Kriegsherr - Paragon ?
Ich habe sämtliche Aktionsleisten voll mit Aktionen des Kriegsherr und dem Champ um die 7 für einzelziele und nochmal 7 oder 8 für AE.
Mach ich da auch was falsch oder sind es tatsächlich soviel aktionen die ich benötige, bei nur 3 Aufbaupunkten?
Bitte um Rat , evtl. da Equip vorhanden ist auch um eine geeignete Tankseelen Combi mit der es sich vom DD her gut leveln lässt und eben auch instanzen tanken lässt bis auf lvl60.
Danke euch schon mal
Gruß


----------



## tekkon123 (17. Juni 2013)

http://foren.riftgame.de/diskussionen-zum-spiel/klassen-von-telara/krieger/

Da findest du alles was du brauchst.


----------



## Egooz (18. Juni 2013)

Moin,

mir ging es ähnlich wie dir. Mein Krieger ist lange Zeit 50, hat aber ganz gutes Gear. Dank des Völkerwechsels hab ich ihn nun auch wieder ausgepackt. Ich level derzeit auch als Kriegsherr/ Champion/ Paragon ohne Probleme.
Ich hab mich an diesem Guide orientiert. Punkt 4.1 befasst sich mit der Level-Skillung. Ich habe bis dato nie mit Skill-Makros gespielt, in keinem MMOG. Hier hab ich das allerdings mal getestet, weil die Leisten schnell irre voll werden. Die Rota steht ebenfalls dabei. Neben den Makros für den Aufbau und Finish hab ich dann noch situationsabhängige Skills reingezogen und fertig.

Generell kann man sagen, dass Mobs in SL länger leben. Die Kämpfe dauern ein wenig länger, als man es ggf. gewohnt ist. Ich komme allerdings selten in Bedrängnis, da ich Schaden absorbiere und nen Notfall-Skill habe, wo mich ein Todesstoß heilt (muss man abpassen). 

Ich habe in der letzten Zeit eher meinen Schurken (Barde/ Taktiker) gelevelt, aber momentan macht mir der Krieger dann doch wieder -wie gewohnt- mehr Spaß und die neuen Gebiete sind auch schön.


----------



## sam831029 (18. Juni 2013)

Egooz schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mir ging es ähnlich wie dir. Mein Krieger ist lange Zeit 50, hat aber ganz gutes Gear. Dank des Völkerwechsels hab ich ihn nun auch wieder ausgepackt. Ich level derzeit auch als Kriegsherr/ Champion/ Paragon ohne Probleme.
> Ich hab mich an diesem Guide orientiert. Punkt 4.1 befasst sich mit der Level-Skillung. Ich habe bis dato nie mit Skill-Makros gespielt, in keinem MMOG. Hier hab ich das allerdings mal getestet, weil die Leisten schnell irre voll werden. Die Rota steht ebenfalls dabei. Neben den Makros für den Aufbau und Finish hab ich dann noch situationsabhängige Skills reingezogen und fertig.
> ...




Ok das klingt doch nach dem wonach ich gesucht habe! 
Danke Dir für die Antwort , als auch deine eigene Erfahrung und den Tipps.
Gruß


----------

